# [HOW TO] So I'm getting sick battery life...



## pandafloski (Jan 4, 2012)

13 hours and only down to 60%. My calculations that's possibly up to 30 hours over a whole charge!

No extended battery, normal college student use. The big kicker is having wifi connected when possible, but even so I was also listening to spotify for awhile and texting. Currents was up there as well.

Here's what I have:
CM9 kang (1/5/2012)
Jdkernel 1.1.2
Use no-frills CPU to set governor to smartassv2 (no locking up on wake, always lived this governor)

That's it! Hope this works for you guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

What was your screen awake time? Because it only used 22%, so your phone could have basically been idle for the most part


----------



## stopswitch (Oct 28, 2011)

tb7andro said:


> What was your screen awake time? Because it only used 22%, so your phone could have basically been idle for the most part


People don't get this, screen on time is very important. I don't care how much your phone gets when its idle and asleep. I wana see how far you can go with screen on time(actual usage)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

stopswitch said:


> People don't get this, screen on time is very important. I don't care how much your phone gets when its idle and asleep. I wana see how far you can go with screen on time(actual usage)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes that's true but streaming music with screen off for long enough can hit battery hard as well. I get what you mean just got to think of other possibilities.


----------



## pandafloski (Jan 4, 2012)

stopswitch said:


> People don't get this, screen on time is very important. I don't care how much your phone gets when its idle and asleep. I wana see how far you can go with screen on time(actual usage)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Fair enough. It would technically be a more honest measure, but also one not many people can understand seeing as no one leaves their screen on until the battery dies. I think this is a good measure in the sense that it's average use. Listening to music, wrote a couple emails, read a couple tech blogs, read currents, etc. I'd give you a measure of how long the screen on time is, but I don't feel comfortable with the idea of leaving the screen on for hours at a time. It does show a graphical view of when I had the screen on in the second screenshot though


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

pandafloski said:


> Fair enough. It would technically be a more honest measure, but also one not many people can understand seeing as no one leaves their screen on until the battery dies. I think this is a good measure in the sense that it's average use. Listening to music, wrote a couple emails, read a couple tech blogs, read currents, etc. I'd give you a measure of how long the screen on time is, but I don't feel comfortable with the idea of leaving the screen on for hours at a time. It does show a graphical view of when I had the screen on in the second screenshot though


That looks like about 30 minutes screen on. Which is fine. But it's definitely viewed as kind of worthless to be like "Omg, my battery life is amazing! You can too!" without posting screen on time.

Since the screen is by far the most power hungry component, and it's draw can't really be affected (assuming similar screen brightness), giving screen on time serves to provide an accurate scale against which others can compare.

That's all.


----------



## taerin (Dec 30, 2011)

Relax, he's just kidding around. The how-to tag made it especially funny.

I seriously hope he's kidding.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Best one I had on axiom 2.3 and Franco kernel
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's GummyNex 0.4.2 & francos kernel #10, 1h30m screen

Edit: standard battery too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

taerin said:


> Relax, he's just kidding around. The how-to tag made it especially funny.
> 
> I seriously hope he's kidding.


That's what I'm thinking. Android os should never be above screen if you've used it for at least 30 minutes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

HIghest I have ever gotten was 3.5 hours of screen on time, what you do while the screen is off doesn't matter. If it takes you 2 days to use 4 hours of screen on time then your battery last 4 days, if you are a more heavy user then 4 hours might last you one day. Thats always how I have seen it because idle, the phone takes no energy. 8 hours of idle is maybe 8% if not less.


----------



## TinierTim (Aug 23, 2011)

My battery stayed at 100% for like 12 hours off the charger with Axiom 2.4.

Once I turned the phone on though, the battery life didn't perform as well as it could have.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

That's funny, I used Axiom 2.4 and had stutters and it was a little slow. I have had the best luck with kangcm9.


----------

